# Journey to see lower abs & Gyno Recovery



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

Wanted to join a forum and start a log to possibly give out whatever info I learn from my experiences. 
--24 years old
--5'8"
--Currently- 183.4
--(Start of Feb was 199.4) 
--I work rotating nights, and days shift work at a chemical plant. I'm a Lab tech. 
--Never juiced 
--Pro-hormones in HS and College (dumba**)

I have also been struggling with some pubertal gyno that has gotten worse when I took a break from the gym and put on fluff. At the same time had some kind of hormonal imbalance caused by some meds going on as well. Which made it more unsightly. Booohooo me!

Sooooo the 27th of this month I'm getting it chopped out. Super excited about it because it really holds my physique back and I hate it honestly. Bummed about having to cut back on the heavy lifting for a while but it'll be worth it. Partly why I'm starting the thread. I'll try my best to keep up with it so maybe someone will read it and benefit from the info. (Because I wish I could find a thread like this with someone dieting and training before and after gyno surgery) 

Been cutting, since February. And will continue the same diet (adjust as needed) after the surgery. Will lift as much as I can, when I can. After the first week I know for sure I'll be doing cardio to keep myself moving and keep creating the deficit I got going. 

ALSOOO, considering a S4 cycle, starting a week before? Or maybe after my surgery??? (THOUGHTS) hoping it will help keep my muscles hard, save my gains broooo, and continue to help me lean out. 

I am currently cutting at around 1950-2100 calories. IIFYM, cycling carbs, drinking beer sometimes, cheat meal sometimes. 185P 150-300C 55F. I'm pretty strict on my diet, but I do like drinking beer and enjoying life sometimes. You can never take yourself and this sh*t to seriously. At least that's how I see it. 

Training-- currently loving the split I'm on while cutting. I keep my heart rate up, full of super sets and drops. Still have my share of strength work but nothing programmed. (I will probably start 5/3/1 or Ogus 7/5/3 after the summer when I add more calories back in my diet.  

For now-- 
1. Chest/ Triceps
2. Hams/ Glutes / Calves 
3. Back Width/ Biceps 
4. Shoulders/ Chest (inner, pump w/o)
5. Legs (quad focus)/ Calves 
6. Back Thickness/ Triceps 
7. Shoulders/ Biceps 
8. OFF DAY
       repeat..  
-3-4 days of 30 min LISS cardio
-1-2 HIIT or pickup basketball 
(adding an interval sprint training day soon)

Current Supps-- 
Opti Men Multi Vitamin
1000mg Fish Oil
Opti ZMA (recommended dose)
Opti Creatine (5mg per day) 
Vitamin D3 
C4 Pre workout- most training days 
Whey- On Gold Standard
Been using MTS Nutrition non stim pump product, been liking it cause who doesn't like some extra pump. 

Let's see what else. Getting bloods done soon because I think my test may be low the last few weeks. I got off of Nolva from my doc because it wasn't helping gyno. And the last few weeks sex drive just isn't there. So I want to see what's up. 

^^^^ see above really would like opinions on that s4 cycle. 

Also I have some back logs of April from some of my training in my notes. I'll copy and paste those just so y'all have an idea of my training. It's not always exact but it'll do. 
And I have some pictures from the gym today I took in the mirror... btw felt really uncomfortable doing lol. And I'll get gyno before pictures because who doesn't love a good bit*h tit picture. 



Be You. I'm out


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

Left about a week ago at 185, the right is around my heaviest a couple months ago like 195-198


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

WORKOUT LOG
 April 2017 
------------------------------------------
4/5--- Chest Shoulders 
Shoulders- 
-Single arm DB lateral raises(20reps 10-15lbs)
-OHP (5x5-6--85lbs)
-Upright Row 3x30 (10 wide, 10 shoulder width, 10 close) 3x30lbs
-DB side raises (30,25,20/20 --10lbs)
-SS/ front raises (4x12--30)
-Rear Delt Flys (4x15--10)              
Chest- 
1. DB squeeze Press 3x15,15,15 w/ 25lbs
2.  Narrow Push-ups 
3.  Crossovers 4x12-15
Cardio--15min
------------------------------------------
4/6- Legs, Calves (Quad Dom)
1. Squats 12,10,8,6,6(drop)
2. Leg Ext 4x8
3. Cannonball Leg Press 30,25,20/20
4. Front Squat 12,10,8,6
5. Hack 8,8,8,8
6. Adductor 6x15
Calves 
1.  seated raises 4x20
2. Single leg press raises 4x12
Cardio-- Basketball 
------------------------------------------
4/7- Back (thick), Triceps
1. Neutral PU 5x10
2. Wide Asst PU // V Cable Row 4x8/10
3. BB Row (wide) 12,10,10,10,6,6,10/10x2
4. Seal Row 4x8
5. DB Shrug 5x10/12
Triceps
1. Overhead DB Ext 12,10,8,6/10
2. Single Rope Ext 5x15
Cardio--25min
------------------------------------------
4/8- Shoulders, Biceps 
1. OHP 3x5 (top- 115x6)
2. DB Lateral Raise 12,12,10,10,8,8,6
3. Seated Sho. Press Machine 3x12
4. Cable Upright Row 4x10
5. Face Pulls// Front Raise 
Biceps 
1. Spider Curls 20,15,12,10
2. Alt seated Hammer 4x6
3. Preacher Machine 4x8-15
4. BB reverse Curl 4x10
-----------------------------------------
4/9- Cardio, Abs, Calves
1. 20 min Cardio Rowing (pyramid HIIT)
              -(1,1,2,2,3,3,4,4,3,3,2,2,1,1)
1. Planks 3sets
2. Decline Crunches 3
3. Hanging leg raises 3
4. Standing Smith Calves 5x8
5. SS leg press single raises 5x20 each
6. Leg Ext 5x10
7. Cannon Press 5x10
8. HIIT- Stairmaster 
------------------------------------------
4/10-Chest, Triceps 
1. Bench 3x5 (205x6 top)
2. Dips 4x6
3. Incline Bench 15,12,10,8/8
4. Pec Deck 5x20
5. Chest Press// Squeeze Press 
Triceps 
1. One Arm Rope 3sets
2. Overhead Rope 3drops
------------------------------------------
4/11- Ham, Glutes 
1. Leg Ext 6x10
2. Reverse Lunges 4x10
3. Glute Ham Raise 5x8
4. Romanian DL 12,10,8,8/15
5. Squats 12,10,8,6
6. BB Hip thrust 
7. Single Leg Curl 5x10
------------------------------------------
4/12- Back Width, Biceps 
1. V Bar Pulldown 12,12,10,10,8,8
2. Machine Row 4x6/8/10
3. Straight Arm PD 20,20,15,15,10,10
4. Seated Rope Row 4x8
5. Landmine Row 4x8/10
Biceps 
1. Spider Curls 12,10,8,8
2. BB Curls 4x6,6,8,8
3. BB Reverse/ DB Hammer 4x10/10
4. Seated DB Curl 3x4/6/8
-----------------------------------------
4/13- Shoulders, Chest 
1. Lateral Raises 20,15,12,10,10,8,8
2. Machine Shoulder Press 4x10
3. Rope Upright Row 15,15,12,12 
4. Rear Delt Flys// Cable Lateral Raise 
Chest 
1. Incline barbell 4x12,10,8,6
2. Reverse Bench 4x15
3. Squeeze Press 4x10


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

On nights tonight get home and to sleep at about 0500-0530 central time. Be up about at 10 or 11 am have myself a shake and hit the gym to wake me up and start my day. 

Off all weekend and Monday and Tuesday. Heading to Houston Saturday with the wife for our first anniversary. Going to be a little loose on my diet while I'm there. Have some drinks go see the 'stros play. Should be a good time. 
Going to have a session Saturday before we leave. Sunday at the gym hotel. Off the gym Monday. Get back Tuesday and hit the gym that afternoon. I'm going to try and not stray to far off my macros but we will see. I've been craving a few Yuengling lagers.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2017)

I will hold off comments on training till I get a better sense of what you are doing.

As for s4 see your intro. Basically - no.


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Journey to see lower abs &amp; Gyno Recovery*

What is your first impression of my training then?
Just want to see what you are thinking


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2017)

Downsouth12 said:


> What is your first impression of my training then?
> Just want to see what you are thinking



First impressions don't matter simply because you should judge training based on a longer pattern over time.

But since you asked I see two flaws off the bat.

You are weak and should focus much energy on being stronger to improve long term ability to grow.

Brosplits are ****ing retarded and you should consider a different method like upper lower, push-pull or something built for Powerlifting. 

^please don't take those as personal critisism.  Think critically about it.  Tons of options out there to train differently.  If you want to shake things up let is know.


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

I've done the push pull for a while and wanted to switch up my training. I've used this type of training to keep my heart rate up. (After taking off the gym this split has really helped my muscles fill back in and lean out at the same time.) So in my opinion I don't think it's a totally bad type of spilt. 

But after my surgery I definitely want to start lifting heavy and improving strength. I wouldn't mind to shake things up. 
I don't get butt hurt I like the criticism. It will help me improve myself.
What kind of program do you suggest, I can start it before my surgery and ease into it after my surgery and use it to build up my strength.


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 14, 2017)

From that little bit of a logo I know I'm not the strongest but I'm not terribly weak. But I know strength needs work. 

1RM
Squat- 305 lbs 
DL- 335lbs 
Bench- 265lbs 
OHP- 175lbs (3 rep max) 

Ton of room for improvement just thought I'd put this info in my blog. Give anyone reading a better idea where I'm starting.


----------



## Downsouth12 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think I'm going to begin Kyle Hunts programming, which is an upper lower split.


----------



## snowpatrol (May 9, 2017)

When you're able to train hard, something like DC training might work well (upper/lower) but you NEED to be able to push yourself 100% on every workout, or it won't generate great results

Volume training is a bit more forgiving (imo at least) where 60-90% workouts aren't 'wasted' though they're still sub-optimal


----------

